# Where do you want to celebrate New Year ?



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

More than 5 million dollars worth of fireworks gone in 20min. Excluding cost of display equipments and other celebrations. The fireworks are controlled by 6 central laptops which is located in Grosvenor Place - all digitally launched through wireless.

First Major City in the world to usher in the New Year
New Year's Day is also the day of Australia becoming a nation
Biggest fireworks party in the world


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Can't you buy fireworks privately in Sydney? Because I don't see any other small fireworks on the pictures.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Love fireworks.

Here's the Vegas Strip on New Years from about ten miles away (sorry I don't have a larger photo).


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

I would absolutly love to go to Sydney for Chrismas and New Years... I would have to say they have the best display Ive ever seen.

Heres Seattle's:


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

6hr and 10min to go!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

At Brandenburger Tor in Berlin there´ s the biggest open air party in Europe.....they say there will be more than one million people.....but I don´t like such big partys....celebrate with friends in berlin

....but Sydney looks interesting......colourful


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Where do you want to celebrate New Year ?
In San Diego with my family.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Just watched the New York celebration live coverage on CNN from Canberra, Australia.
Looked pretty sweet.


----------



## IlEstAndré (Nov 14, 2006)

with my family in East Amherst


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

MILIUX said:


> More than 5 million dollars worth of fireworks gone in 20min. Excluding cost of display equipments and other celebrations. The fireworks are controlled by *6 central laptops which is located in Grosvenor Place - all digitally launched through wireless*.


I hope those laptops are not running Microsoft Windows or we may end up in the middle of the fireworks with a message.
"firework.ini missing.....Abort,Retry?"


----------

